# Show us your setups....



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

lets have a look at all your setups 

all of myn


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

This was it a month or so ago, I've got a few more now, plus 2 I'm looking after for somebody.


bigguns










littluns


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

what you got covering the vents on them exo terras??


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

pictures of setups
=
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/2238983-post3.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/2239000-post4.html
youl find loads with doing a search


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

didnt see that thred lol.. didnt look that far back  lol nearly a year old last post


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Some of my mantis set-ups......


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

tiesto said:


> what you got covering the vents on them exo terras??


pieces of wood to block out the light - they house my adult female pokies


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Here are mine
































Trapdoor spider








Land crabs








Scorpling. Only a corner but you get the idea








Roaches


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Claire~R~ (Dec 18, 2007)

We also have tanks and stuffs dotted around the house!


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Claire~R~ said:


> We also have tanks and stuffs dotted around the house!


Thats impressive, and very well organised!! Nice one! :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The title just has me thinking; "yeah, get 'em out love, show us those tanks, yeah"

Think seedy course essex-boi voice...


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAH

some one has a small addiction :2thumb:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

sum people have sum fantastic setups what the hell was in that viv wiv a 2p piece in the pic ????


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

spit051261 said:


>


thats the best 1 ive seen


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

crazyg said:


> thats the best 1 ive seen


 Thank you :2thumb:
There is more up in the boys bedroom as well.....another big exo for the frogs and a terrarium for the emps
paul


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

This is my setup at the moment, but it will all change as soon as they shed


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

where do you get them glass tanks from ???


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

i never relised but i think i reeeeeeeeeaaaaalllllly want a spider 2 break me in gently


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Heres some of mine.

Jumping spider set up










Old roach tank, it now has slightly more soil in, more moss, less leaves, and doesnt have the bowl in there anymore.










One of several phasmid tanks.










And an example of mantid nymph housing


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

tiesto said:


> where do you get them glass tanks from ???


he makes his own


----------



## emilyloulou (Oct 28, 2008)

This was my setup until fairly recently, i have got rid of most of them now 










Emily


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*smoke alarms*

Hope use all have smoke alarms placed in the rooms with those big set ups lol,


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Toeboe said:


> This is my setup at the moment, but it will all change as soon as they shed


The Smithi next to the exo terra tank looks awesome. Lovely colours


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nismo75 said:


> The Smithi next to the exo terra tank looks awesome. Lovely colours


It's an A.geniculata, mate. : victory:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

emilyloulou said:


> This was my setup until fairly recently, i have got rid of most of them now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! What's in those gold tubes with the coloured lids? Are they spray paints? and are those all T's in the enclosures?


----------



## emilyloulou (Oct 28, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> Awesome! What's in those gold tubes with the coloured lids? Are they spray paints? and are those all T's in the enclosures?


Yeah they are spray paints. I paint on canvas mostly (due to my course at uni if i get any teeny tiny police involvement i ket kicked off the course lol) 

And yeah they were almost all tarantulas, i had about 65 when i had the most. i have 11 now


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

looks mint.. well organised to :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice exo :flrt:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

*My setups*

My silver trap door spider setup.








5 P cambridgei 1 mexxican red knee 1 GBB 1 martinque pink toe 1 chilean rose.








My big G rosea in exo terra cube.








Left side brazilan white knee right side cobalt blue.








Top left P regalis next to it that p metallica then 2 mexican red knees bottom goliath bird eater (blondi)


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice shortyshazz! :2thumb:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

arghhh heat mats under tubs :gasp:


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

tiesto said:


> arghhh heat mats under tubs :gasp:


nothing wrong with that aslong as there not fully on them i got a few cricket tubs with spider that are just a 1 3rd of the tub on lol


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

Its fine cause this house is cold all the time lol.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

any one got any more to show off


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Assassin Bugs:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Theevilreddevil said:


> nothing wrong with that aslong as there not fully on them i got a few cricket tubs with spider that are just a 1 3rd of the tub on lol



If a spider gets too hot it'll burrow to escape the heat, if the heat is coming from underneath anyway then they're screwed.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

thats what i always thought... meh.. show us ya setups ppl lol


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

elliot ness said:


>


 Awesome. :no1:

Whats in the set ups near the computer??


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

tiesto said:


> thats what i always thought... meh.. show us ya setups ppl lol


No comments on mine?:lol2:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

lmfao awesome  (habus first post on this)


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

My set-ups atm, the OH is hopefully building me a stack soon for them


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's a couple of my setups:

One of my custom made Spider Room terrariums ready for an avic









Avic exo-terra


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

hahah i saw that poki tank at kiddy... was a tenna sort.. would of had that  and put me down for 3 of them tanks mate...


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

another tank in the middle (exo).....pokie commune......a few cereal tubs on top of bottom viv as well 
baboons have moved to the pc as well....all named in case the Mrs. has to explain to casualty :lol2:
paul


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

tiesto said:


> hahah i saw that poki tank at kiddy... was a tenna sort.. would of had that  and put me down for 3 of them tanks mate...


i kept going back to them all day couldn't make my mind up as i'd already got quite abit..got them down to £55 in the end


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres mine 










No were near as many tanks as everyone else but im getting there


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Assassin Bugs:


Hm. :lol2:


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Richard77 said:


> Here's a couple of my setups:
> 
> One of my custom made Spider Room terrariums ready for an avic


you acrylic tanks look amazing, hope its not too long till they are on sale


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are most of mine - I've got an Exo and a tall custom aquaria tank as well, but they won't fit on these shelves. Excuse the Clanger and the hair straightener cable.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that a big clanger AND a small clanger? :mf_dribble:

I like that display, the problem I have is which to put at the top eye level and which at the bottom away from eye level, I find on my racks I switch and just can't leave alone


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, I have Major Clanger and Tiny Clanger :blush:

I do switch round the tanks from time to time, but don't like to put anything too heavy near the top. It's not fixed to the wall at the moment.


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd bet they're worth something now?, mind you, I have the small one which is why I mentioned it, so if they are then let me know lol

Yeah, my lividum is in a big heavy tank that has to stay at the bottom, which is a shame as she's out alot, but my tubs take the top eye level spot, and then it's a fight between the fire leg and white knee. I just keep swapping them. But, they say a change is as good as a holiday :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought a clanger was something you dropped not some kind of stuffed toy . :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

YouTube - Clangers : The Intruder


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> I thought a clanger was something you dropped not some kind of stuffed toy . :lol2:


Please tell me you're joking & watched The Clangers as a kid?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

matty said:


> Please tell me you're joking & watched The Clangers as a kid?


I watched the Clangers (on a black and white TV) when I was a kid, and watched them again when I was 30-ish and they came out on vid and later on DVD  :whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Isn't Clangers off that Rainbow thing? Or was it Twangers? :hmm:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't help but do the whistle, even whilst reading the posts about them :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

crazyg said:


> i never relised but i think i reeeeeeeeeaaaaalllllly want a spider 2 break me in gently


A tarantula is just a pet, not a sex toy.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Jamie said:


> A tarantula is just a pet, not a sex toy.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I only have slings at present but here's mine...










They are all about 1cm except the L. parahybana who is slightly larger and according to the seller is due to moult very soon.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

my sling shelf, also some mantis, milli's and scorps. And a juvie regalis in the tall sweety jar...


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

any new setups?


----------

